# what software do you use for selling shirts online



## Tbnefi33 (May 6, 2008)

Hello was wondering what software do yall use to create an online business for selling 
t-shirts ?


----------



## danmaitland (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: selling shirts online*

We used a web product called magento. Not really for the faint hearted as its pretty new. 

Depends what your budget is too I spose. Ours was Nil, but we know enough web code and design to get by. Actually thats a lie, we had to figure out a lot. But my mate in the company is the smartest man alive... not officially, that guy in the wheel chair has a higher official ranking... IQ I think its called. 

Yeah, probably not much help now that I look back, but I do enjoy typing so I guess its a small victory.

Wait, I did have some advice... yeah if you are web/computer/software savvy then have a hunt around and set what floats your boat. We loved Magento Magento - Home - Open Source eCommerce Evolved. If your not so savvy, then probably get some hired help.

With the internet due to hit computers in the next decade who knows what could happen.

I'll go now.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: selling shirts online*

If you don't want to take the time to setup and install a script on your webhost, you can go the 3rdparty route. Im using shopify.com but there's also bigcartel.com. shopify has more features than bigcartel but costs a lil more a month.


----------



## Tbnefi33 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: selling shirts online*

I'll check out both links and thanks for the info.


----------



## EntropyGuy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: selling shirts online*

You might want to check out Volusion as well.

R.


----------



## completefighter (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: selling shirts online*



EntropyGuy said:


> You might want to check out Volusion as well.
> 
> R.


Hey EntropyGuy you got great shirts, who does your printing?


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: selling shirts online*



SoloStampede said:


> If you don't want to take the time to setup and install a script on your webhost, you can go the 3rdparty route. Im using shopify.com but there's also bigcartel.com. shopify has more features than bigcartel but costs a lil more a month.


 
Two great sites. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## EntropyGuy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: selling shirts online*



completefighter said:


> Hey EntropyGuy you got great shirts, who does your printing?


The two shirts for sale were done in Vegas. The other four are being printed in California. The samples look good, but we won't have the whole order until next week. Ask me then if I am happy. 

R.


----------



## completefighter (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: selling shirts online*



EntropyGuy said:


> The two shirts for sale were done in Vegas. The other four are being printed in California. The samples look good, but we won't have the whole order until next week. Ask me then if I am happy.
> 
> R.


Is that common that the samples look great but the order looks horrible? Shoot me a message on how the order came out I may look into them if it's pretty affordable.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: selling shirts online*



completefighter said:


> Is that common that the samples look great but the order looks horrible? Shoot me a message on how the order came out I may look into them if it's pretty affordable.


Keep in mind that you can click on the member's username to send them a Private Message for questions like this that are just for one person  That helps to keep the original poster's discussion thread on track 



tbnefi33 said:


> Hello was wondering what software do yall use to create an online business for selling
> t-shirts ?


I usually like developing ecommerce websites using cubecart (you can get it at cubecart.com)

But you can find all kinds of great tips on ecommerce software and suggestions here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t20417.html

and here: shopping cart related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

Tbnefi33 said:


> Hello was wondering what software do yall use to create an online business for selling
> t-shirts ?


i would never pay for software, if i was gonna pay anyways, might aswell get the site done pro, thats what i did


----------

